# Novotel Hotels



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

Bucaresti








Lisbon
















Warsaw








Paris









Paris










London










Brussels










Amsterdam










Toronto










Paris










Beijing










Vilnius










Moscow










Bristol










Leipzig










London










Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Orienthai (Jan 8, 2006)

*BANGKOK*

Novotel Lotus bangkok.



















Novotel Siam Bangkok.










Novotel Bangna bangkok.










Novotel, Suvarnabhumi Airport Bangkok.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Novotel in Poznan.


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

*Novotel - Christchurch NZ*










The new 14 story Novotel being built in Cathedral Square in Christchurch. The new hotel will be incorperated into the 140 old Warners Hotel :banana:


----------



## Isr.il (Jun 24, 2007)

Israel -

the Dead-sea









Jerusalem









sorry about the tinny pic :nuts:


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

Cidade_Branca said:


> Bucaresti


It's not Bucaresti... It's either *Bucharest* (international) or Bucuresti (Romanian).


----------



## mcl (Mar 10, 2005)

Poznan, Poland


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Vietnam*

Novotel Garden Plaza, Saigon:



















Novotel Phan Thiet Sand Dunes Resort










Novotel Dalat


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Novotel Ploenchit, Bangkok*


NOVOTEL BANGKOK FENIX PLOENCHIT by Kalboz, on Flickr


NOVOTEL BANGKOK FENIX PLOENCHIT by Kalboz, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Novotel Platinum Pratunam*, Bangkok
Posted by Bentown








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=439414&page=27










http://www.flickr.com/photos/komarkov/6776126827/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=439414&page=27















































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=439414&page=28


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Novotel Siam*, Bangkok


Bangkok (octobre 2011) by laperlenoire, on Flickr


----------



## mark555 (Aug 6, 2012)

Do not take this no seriously because it is the name of world's favourite and very popular hotel chain.Such a beautiful in designs and inside beauty and at top in services.You must go and enjoy the services of these hotel chain.


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Novotel, Le Havre, France*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sydney Olympic Park


----------



## Portobello Red (Aug 1, 2007)

Liverpool
Alva1710


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

In Istanbul, there are currently 2 Novotel hotels operating in the city. Another one recently started construction, but is not expected to enter service before late 2022. 

*1) Novotel Bosphorus Hotel - 200 Rooms and Suites.*









*2) Novotel Istanbul City Zeytinburnu Hotel - 208 Rooms and Suites.*


----------

